# PTO Question



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Can someone explain to me how the PTO will work on a small Kubota or Iseki or Yanmar?

What is a 'live' PTO?


When I depress the clutch pedel will the PTO also disengage?


Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

With a "live PTO" when you push the clutch in half way, the machine will stop, but the PTO would keep going, until you push the clutch all the way in, which will stop the drive to the tractor and the PTO. If it has an "IndependentPTO" then it just has a lever that either engages or disengages the PTO irregardless of any other function. If it has a hydro drive, most likely it will have the independent PTO as verses the Live PTO on a geared transmission with a clutch.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

